

Ask HN: How do you advertise your new service/app? - aerialcombat

What have you tried and what worked and what didn&#x27;t? How would a new service present a face to the world?
======
taphangum
Create a Udemy course, with a use case that would clearly need and leverage
your app. Offer that course for free on communities like HN, Reddit, etc.
Works very well.

~~~
aerialcombat
Noted. Thanks, although I can't easily figure out a way to connect a Udemy
course to my non-existing service/app. I guess some services will work better
than others with this method. However this is something I'd never thought of,
and I think it's brilliant in a way.

